# Η αντιπερίσταση και το φαινόμενο Μ’πέμπα (ή: Μεπέμπα)



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Η αγγλική Βασιλική Εταιρεία Χημείας (Royal Society of Chemistry) θα δώσει 1.000 λίρες Αγγλίας (1.250 ευρώ σήμερα) σε όποιον καταφέρει, πριν από το τέλος του Ιουλίου, να δώσει την πιο πειστική και δημιουργική απάντηση σε μια πανάρχαια σπαζοκεφαλιά: *γιατί το ζεστό νερό παγώνει πιο γρήγορα από το κρύο νερό;*

Μα, καλοκαιριάτικα, μόνο οι παγωτατζήδες μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με το ζήτημα... Λεπτομέρειες, πάντως, για τους όρους συμμετοχής βρίσκονται στη σελίδα της Εταιρείας:
http://www.rsc.org/AboutUs/News/PressReleases/2012/mpemba-effect-water-ice-hot.asp

Ο πρόεδρος της Εταιρείας δήλωσε:

"Modern scientists are still perplexed at this seemingly simple question.

“Ice cream makers and bartenders alike use the fact that hot water freezes more quickly than cold water every day in their work, but no one really knows why it works. The problem has been around for millennia, with philosophers such as Aristotle and Descartes pondering over it.

“But this effect was reintroduced into the scientific world in 1968 by Erasto Mpemba, a young inquisitive student in Tanzania during a lab session.

“Erasto questioned a teacher on why ice cream froze more quickly when it was boiled, and was quickly told that he was wrong and had probably imagined it. It was only when the teacher performed the experiment himself that he noticed this unusual phenomenon.

“Since the discovery of the effect, scientists have been trying to find out why the phenomenon occurs but remain divided as to what the answer is. It seems that there are lots of possible answers but a conclusive explanation hasn't been produced yet.

“The Hermes group members are, one might say, Olympians of the scientific world. The question is, can someone else out there give us an outstanding explanation before the postgraduate elite get down to their work?”

Το φαινόμενο ονομάστηκε *Mpemba effect* από το όνομα του Τανζανού μαθητή και θα πρότεινα να μεταγραφεί «φαινόμενο Εμ’πέμπα». Αν το αφήσουμε στα αγγλικά όπως στη σελίδα του in.gr, είναι πιθανότατο ότι θα διαβαστεί λάθος. Αν το μεταγράψουμε _Μπέμπα_, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα διαβαστεί λάθος. Αν το γράψουμε _Εμπέμπα_, μάλλον θα διαβαστεί σαν την _Αντίς Αμπέμπα_ [Abeba]. 

Προσθήκη: Εκτός από την προφορά Εμ'πέμπα, που αγγλοφέρνει, αν θέλουμε να μιμηθούμε τη σουαχίλικη προφορά, θα πρέπει να το γράψουμε Μ’πέμπα, για να φανεί ότι το αρχικό *Μ-* έχει αξία συλλαβής. Ο πρόεδρος της Νότιας Αφρικής Thabo Mbeki δεν έγινε Μ'μπέκι, έμεινε Μπέκι.

Έμαθα ότι ο Αριστοτέλης το περιγράφει στα _Μετεωρολογικά_:

συμβάλλεται δ' ἔτι πρὸς τὴν ταχυτῆτα τῆς πήξεως καὶ τὸ προτεθερμάνθαι τὸ ὕδωρ· θᾶττον γὰρ ψύχεται. διὸ πολλοὶ ὅταν τὸ ὕδωρ ψῦξαι ταχὺ βουληθῶσιν, εἰς τὸν ἥλιον τιθέασι πρῶτον, καὶ οἱ περὶ τὸν Πόντον ὅταν ἐπὶ τοῦ κρυστάλλου σκηνοποιῶνται πρὸς τὰς τῶν ἰχθύων θήρας (θηρεύουσι γὰρ διακόπτοντες τὸν κρύσταλλον), ὕδωρ θερμὸν περιχέουσι τοῖς καλάμοις διὰ τὸ θᾶττον πήγνυσθαι· χρῶνται γὰρ τῷ κρυστάλλῳ ὥσπερ τῷ μολύβδῳ, ἵν' ἠρεμῶσιν οἱ κάλαμοι.

Μετάφραση τού E. W. Webster στα αγγλικά (εδώ):
The fact that the water has previously been warmed contributes to its freezing quickly: for so it cools sooner. Hence many people, when they want to cool hot water quickly, begin by putting it in the sun. So the inhabitants of Pontus when they encamp on the ice to fish (they cut a hole in the ice and then fish) pour warm water round their reeds that it may freeze the quicker, for they use the ice like lead to fix the reeds".

Ο όρος του Αριστοτέλη για το φαινόμενο ήταν *αντιπερίστασις*, *antiperistasis*.


Σχετικά άρθρα:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...hot-water-freezes-faster-than-cold-water.html
http://skullsinthestars.com/2011/05...covery-can-hot-water-freeze-before-cold-1969/

Και σχετικό βιντέακι:


----------



## Themis (Jun 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> διὸ πολλοὶ ὅταν τὸ ὕδωρ ψῦξαι ταχὺ βουληθῶσιν, εἰς τὸν ἥλιον τιθέασι πρῶτον
> Hence many people, when they want to cool hot water quickly, begin by putting it in the sun


Hence many people, when they want to cool *hot* water quickly, begin by putting it in the sun
Κι έλεγα κι εγώ, τι βλακεία είναι αυτή...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

Το μόνο που θυμάμαι για το νερό και τις φυσικές ιδιότητές του) --από τη _Θερμοδυναμική Β' έτους_, πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια-- είναι ότι υπάρχουν στη φύση πολλές μορφές (φάσεις) του νερού (ο πάγος μόνο έχει καμιά δεκαπενταριά). Κάπου σε εκείνες τις ασυνήθιστες ιδιότητες του H[SUB]2[/SUB]O θα βρίσκεται η απάντηση και στο μυστήριο αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Σαν χημικός, δεν πρέπει να πετάω τούβλα σε τέτοια θέματα, αλλά το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα διαβάζοντας το νήμα ήταν οι δεσμοί υδρογόνου στο νερό, στους οποίους οφείλονται πολλές από τις ευτυχείς ανωμαλίες στις φυσικές του ιδιότητες. Αλλά τώρα πια είμαι χημικός μόνο στο πτυχίο και στη θεωρία (εκτός από μερικά θέματα που βρίσκω κατά καιρούς μπροστά μου και μου κινούν τόσο το ενδιαφέρον που κάθομαι και τα ψάχνω), κι αυτό το θέμα δεν φαίνεται να είναι τόσο απλό. 
Τόσο απλό που να δικαιολογεί τον χρόνο, τις εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και τα πειραματικά δεδομένα που απαιτεί και δεν έχω, για 1250 ευρώ. Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις, σφιχτοχέρα Βασιλική Εταιρεία, δεν είμαστε εμ'πέμπηδες πια κι ας μας περνάς για εμ'πλέμπα. 
Good luck with your parades, flotillas, and pageants; let us work for food and water, if not for earth and water.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Πάντως: Competition judges will be looking for an outside-the-box, inventive submission.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11577-to-think-outside-the-box-lateral-thinking

Άμα ξαμώσεις σωστά το τούβλο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως: Competition judges will be looking for an outside-the-box, inventive submission.
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11577-to-think-outside-the-box-lateral-thinking
> 
> Άμα ξαμώσεις σωστά το τούβλο...



Ideally, outside the box thinking should be counterbalanced by pushing the envelope (containing an appropriate fee) reciprocally, the other way. Αντιπερίσταση ανταποδοτική. The proper quantity heightens the force of quality.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2012)

Πιο τσιγκούνικο διαγωνισμό σε τόσο δύσκολη ερώτηση δεν νομίζω πως έχω ξαναδεί. Είναι δυνατόν ολόκληρη RSC να δίνει μόνο 1000 λίρες, όταν π.χ. η Poetry Society δίνει 5000 στον πρώτο, 2000 στον δεύτερο και 1000 στον τρίτο που θα κουραστούν αρκετά για να γράψουν 22 γραμμές;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2012)

Τουλάχιστον.

_Uncle Petros and Goldbach's Conjecture_ is a 1992 novel by Greek author Apostolos Doxiadis.

It concerns a young man's interaction with his reclusive uncle, who sought to prove that any even number greater than two is the sum of two primes, which is a famous unsolved mathematics problem called *Goldbach's Conjecture*. This unusual novel discusses mathematical problems and some recent history of mathematics.

As a publicity stunt, the publishers (Bloomsbury USA in the U.S. and Faber and Faber in Britain) announced a $1 million prize for anybody who proved Goldbach's Conjecture within two years of the book's publication in 2000. Not surprisingly, given the difficulty of the problem, the prize went unclaimed.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Petros_and_Goldbach's_Conjecture


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...και θα πρότεινα να μεταγραφεί «φαινόμενο Εμ’πέμπα» [...] Αν το γράψουμε _Εμπέμπα_, μάλλον θα διαβαστεί σαν την _Αντίς Αμπέμπα_ [Abeba].



Ναι, αλλά στον τίτλο δεν έχεις ούτε Εμπέμπα, ούτε Μπέμπα, ούτε Εμ'πέμπα. Οποτε τελικά ...;


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2012)

Αν δεχθούμε ως αρχή ότι:



Earion said:


> Συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα που δεν μπορούν να προφερθούν στα ελληνικά καλό θα ήταν να αναλύονται με την παρεμβολή κάποιου φωνήεντος, και ως τέτοιο νομίζω ότι το γιώτα είναι το πιο αφανές.



τότε γιατί να μην ειπωθεί: *Μιπέμπα* 

(ή *Μεπέμπα*);


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2012)

Η πρώτη ενστικτώδης αντίδρασή μου ήταν παρόμοια με του Δαεμάνου αλλά δεν ανοίγω το στόμα μου γιατί στο Λύκειο ήμουν στούρνος σ' αυτά τα μαθήματα κλασικό κι έτσι δεν δικαιούμαι δια να ομιλώ 

Όσο για το Mpemba, όπως και να το μεταγράψουμε θαρρώ πως έχει ατυχήσει ντεφάκτο, αφού το μπ είναι ένα από τα πιο ταλαιπωρημένα συμπλέγματα και ο καθένας το προφέρει όπως τον βολεύει. Οπότε ψηφίζω λευκό και θα δεχθώ την απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι που η απόστροφος επανεμφανίζεται στις μεταγραφές· παλιά ήταν ψωμοτύρι αλλά σήμερα η χρήση της —ακατανόητα για μένα— έχει σχεδόν μηδενιστεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2012)

Τώρα θα δαεμανίσω, αλλά όλο αυτό μού θυμίζει το Mbumbe, γνωστό σ' εμάς ως The Lion Sleeps Tonight, των The Tokens. Το κομμάτι έγραψε ο Solomon Linda το 1939 και το έκανε γνωστό στην Δύση ο Pete Seeger, ως Wimoweh, που είναι το ραμόνι για το Uyimbube του αυθεντικού τραγουδιού (είσαι λιοντάρι, στα ζουλού).

Η ορίτζιναλ βερζιόν και των Tokens:


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά στον τίτλο δεν έχεις ούτε Εμπέμπα, ούτε Μπέμπα, ούτε Εμ'πέμπα. Οπότε τελικά ...;


Δεν θα είδες την προσθήκη μου. Όπου αποφάσισα να μην το μεταγράψω από αμερικάνικες προφορές, γιατί πού θα τα βρίσκει αυτά ο Μήτσος; Προτίμησα την πιο γνήσια μεταγραφή, κατευθείαν από τη σουαχίλι.




Earion said:


> Αν δεχθούμε ως αρχή ότι:
> τότε γιατί να μην ειπωθεί: *Μιπέμπα*
> (ή *Μεπέμπα*);



Ήταν ο αρχικός μου προβληματισμός, να χώσω ένα φωνήεν εκεί για να συλλαβοποιήσω κι εγώ το «μ». Έπειτα ήρθε η αμερικάνικη προφορά και με μπέρδεψε. Και στο τέλος επικράτησε ο Μήτσος, με την ελάχιστη παρέμβαση της αποστρόφου.




Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι που η απόστροφος επανεμφανίζεται στις μεταγραφές· παλιά ήταν ψωμοτύρι αλλά σήμερα η χρήση της —ακατανόητα για μένα— έχει σχεδόν μηδενιστεί.



Αν και όπως ξέρουμε, ακόμα κι αν αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε καθημερινά για το φαινόμενο Μ'πέμπα, ακόμα κι αν κυκλοφορούμε και γεμίζουμε τους τοίχους της Αθήνας με γκράφιτι που θα λένε Μ'πέμπα με απόστροφο, στο τέλος θα το δούμε να κυκλοφορεί χωρίς απόστροφο. Ίσως γραμμένο «φαινό’ μενο Μπέμπα».
:)

Πάω να απολαύσω την παλιά μου αγάπη, το λιοντάρι που κοιμάται.


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2012)

Θα επιμείνω στη λύση του παρένθετου φωνήεντος, γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι υπερασπίζομαι τον Μήτσο. 
Τι συμβολίζουμε με την παρένθεση; Ο Μήτσος το μόνο που ξέρει για την παρένθεση είναι ότι στη θέση της υπήρχε κάτι που έχει παραλειφθεί.
Αλλά δεν έχουμε εδώ παράλειψη, έχουμε παρεμβολή. Ε, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς κάτι παρεμβάλλουμε, γιατί να μην είναι αυτό ένα ωραίο, διακριτικό, μικρό φωνήεν;

Υ.Γ. Να έχουμε υπόψη ότι εκεί στο νότο της Αφρικής κάτι τέτοια συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα τα έχουν ψωμοτύρι. Τι θα κάνουμε αν χρειαστεί στο μέλλον να αντιμετωπίσουμε ονόματα όπως το βασίλειο Mthethwa, η γλώσσα Mpongwe, *ο *υπουργός Joseph Mtekwese και *η *υπουργός Paurine Mpariwa, ή οι περιοχές της Νότιας Αφρικής Mpumalanga, Mpofu, Mpendle, Mtonjaneni, και Msinga;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2012)

Εγώ χατίρια δε χαλάω, ιδίως αν είναι για το καλό του Μήτσου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2012)

Προσοχή στα άηχα m των mb του Κογκό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα θα δαεμανίσω, αλλά όλο αυτό μού θυμίζει το Mbumbe, γνωστό σ' εμάς ως The Lion Sleeps Tonight, των The Tokens. Το κομμάτι έγραψε ο Solomon Linda το 1939 και το έκανε γνωστό στην Δύση ο Pete Seeger, ως Wimoweh, που είναι το ραμόνι για το Uyimbube του αυθεντικού τραγουδιού (είσαι λιοντάρι, στα ζουλού).
> 
> Η ορίτζιναλ βερζιόν και των Tokens:



Μια και το νήμα είναι για το νερό και για τον Μ'πέμπα, κι αφού δαεμανίζεις εσύ* μουσικώς, να διανηματίσω εγώ, και να δαεμανίσω σατιρικώς: My weenie's wet. 

*Δαεμάνισα μα καθόλου δεν εμάνισα, αντιθέτως το χάρηκα. *Αντιπεριστασμός. ;)


----------

